# Literary Graffiti



## Davey Do (Dec 22, 2021)

Years ago, I watched a movie where a character played by Ben Kingsley drew charcoal pencil pictures in books over the text. Thinking this was really cool, I undertook the process myself, drawing over text in relatively useless books using my art pens. I termed this process "Literary Graffiti".

Upon joining an artists website, I noted a couple of my favorite artists used the same technique with ink, watercolors, acrylics, and what have you. Again, I thought this was so cool that we shared a love for this grunge type of art.

We all go through phases, and artists do so with their style and use of media. A couple of months ago, I got into making inked stamps so I coupled ink stamping with literary graffiti.

Thus begins this exhibit:


----------



## Davey Do (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Davey Do (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 31, 2022)

Art can be fun yet bills still come up


----------

